# Canon SX 170 on sale



## Sylvanite

Canon is currently selling the SX 170 IS (refurbished) for $69.99, in either black or red at PowerShot SX170 HS Refurbished Superzoom Digital Camera.  This is essentially the same camera as the SX 160 IS (see http://www.penturners.org/forum/f24/canon-sx-160-sale-128324/) except that the 170 has a rechargable battery (the 160 takes AA batteries).  If you want an inexpensive camera capable of taking decent pen photos, and hate changing batteries, this might be the deal for you.

Regards,
Eric


----------



## Karl_99

Thanks Eric...Got one ordered.


----------



## bobleibo

*Thanks*

Thanks for the heads up Eric. This time I was able to order one before they ran out~
Cheers
Bob


----------



## D.Oliver

Now Eric this camera is so easy to use that someone could use it take pictures for this contest right? But it also takes really good pictures, so people could also use it for pictures for this contest too right? I'm pretty sure it won't work for any other contest though!


----------



## Mack C.

Sylvanite said:


> Canon is currently selling the SX 170 IS (refurbished) for $69.99, in either black or red at PowerShot SX170 HS Refurbished Superzoom Digital Camera.  This is essentially the same camera as the SX 160 IS (see http://www.penturners.org/forum/f24/canon-sx-160-sale-128324/) except that the 170 has a rechargable battery (the 160 takes AA batteries).  If you want an inexpensive camera capable of taking decent pen photos, and hate changing batteries, this might be the deal for you


 
Offer valid in USA only!


----------



## scotian12

Mack....I picked up the SX 160 on the last clearance at the Canon Canadian site. I paid a bit more for it but it was in Can $ and was still a relative bargain.  They had black only at the time. They may have the SX 170 there now.   Regards   Darrell


----------



## Mack C.

scotian12 said:


> Mack....I picked up the SX 160 on the last clearance at the Canon Canadian site. I paid a bit more for it but it was in Can $ and was still a relative bargain.  They had black only at the time. They may have the SX 170 there now.   Regards   Darrell


 

_Thanks Darrell; I checked an hour or so ago before I posted here.. I couldn't even pull up the 170._

_I have an S5 IS and an SX 200 IS, but a guy can't just have 1 camera!_


----------



## TurtleTom

Well, they're back, I just received a SX 170 from Canon, refurbished.  Not quite as cheap, $174 now.  But definitely worth it for this camera.  
My old camera is an A720 powershot and I bought it while I was still truck driving in the 90's and kept expecting it to die like all the others did.  Didn't die though, so it just got retireded, like me I suppose.  
I've more than doubled my megapixels.  With film the best color film ever invented was Kodachrome II with a digital conversion speed of 12 MP.  If I can get better results than Kodachrome II I'll jump on it.  And I did at 16 MP.


----------



## hcpens

Mac, if you want one, PM me and I will by one and send it to you.


----------



## Mack C.

hcpens said:


> Mac, if you want one, PM me and I will by one and send it to you.


Thanks for the offer, Richard!

$179 US Would cost me about 31% more considering the value of CDN money vs USD? 

Not really worth it to me at the present time, but your offer is much appreciated though!


----------



## KenV

Hmmm  --  I am seeing $79.99 US  for the 170 on the link Eric provided = beats the price above by $95


----------



## hcpens

Yea, I forgot about the exchange rate, and customs would probably have got you too.


----------



## Sylvanite

*Marked Down Even More!*

Black is back in stock, and marked down to $59.99!


----------



## pianomanpj

Thanks for the heads-up, Eric! BTW, did you ever get my PM regarding proofreading your photo how-to? And if so, was my feedback of any use?


----------



## Sylvanite

pianomanpj said:


> BTW, did you ever get my PM regarding proofreading your photo how-to? And if so, was my feedback of any use?



Roger,

I did get your suggestions, and they were very useful - thank you.  I incorporated as many of them as I could before submitting my final draft.

Regards,
Eric


----------



## Bigdrowdy1

PowerShot SX170 HS Refurbished Superzoom Digital Camera back in stock $59.99


----------



## Gus Jr

Just purchased one for $59.99, Thanks!


----------



## TurtleTom

Almost wish I had waited.


----------



## Skie_M

I like my Exilim.


----------

